# Tank lock?



## Floop (May 12, 2004)

This may sound like a stupid concern, but I was wondering if you can get a lock or something for an Aquarium to keep kids out? I don't have any Piranha yet, but I got to thinkin' last night that I wouldn't get any until my kids are old enough to understand that they can't stick their fingers in the water. Now today I get this lock idea... I'm pretty sure I could rig up a DIY solution if I made my own canopy but is there any pre-made solutions out there?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

a tank is going to be a good 3'-4' off the ground as it is. are you really going to need a lock? i dont think that little kids can even reach their hands into a regular tank. and i have never seen one for sale with a lock. but if you really want one i am sure that you could make one for your self with out any problems at all


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> a tank is going to be a good 3'-4' off the ground as it is.


 And thats atleast... I would say even over 4ft depending on the size of the tank!

If a kid is big enough to reach into the tank to put their hand in then they must be old enough to understand!

If not just put something heavy ontop of the canapy that they cant move....thats a simple solution, otherwise a lock would be very easy to add to a canopy in no time at all!


----------



## Tommy the Cat (Mar 14, 2004)

Duct Tape.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Id duct tape that sh*t


----------

